# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  سلسلة تعلم التصميم: تعلم الاكشن

## m_mamoon

* 

 المهمة الاولى  جعل سلسلة من الخطوات آلية
      اطارات---> اظهار العمليات
      window--->show action      1-  لايقاف تسجيل العمليات
        2-  لتسجيل العمليات
        3-  لتشغيل العمليات لتطبيق العمليات 
      المسجله على ملفات اخرى او تكرار العملية
        4-انشاء مجلد عمليات جديد
        5-  لانشاء مجموعة عمليات جديده
        6-  لحذف العمليات       
      ***   لانشاء مجموعة عمليات او خطوات اليه  ***
      انقر على انشاء مجموعة عمليات المرقمة برقم         5  
      سوف تظهر لك هذه الصوره  --------------------------------  1-  اسم العملية
        2-  اسم مجلد العملية التي تم انشاءها
        3-  اختيار زر اختصار لتشغيل العمليات المسجله
        4-  لون العملية
 -----------------------------------       
        ثم الضغط على زر تسجيل  واضف بالصوره الاضافات التي تريدها 
      واقف التسجيل بعد ذلك افتح اي ملف وانقر على زر الاختصار او التشغيل
      سوف تشاهد العمليات التي اضفتها من قبل اضيفت في الصوره الثانيه
   المهمة       الثانية  معالجة عدة صور دفعه واحدة 
      ملف --->  آلي ---> معالجة
      file--->automate--->batch     1-  اختر مجموعة اجرائات في هذا الخيار
        2-  اختار نوع المعالجة التي تريدها واخترنا هنا
      التحويل من الوان الشاشه RGB الى تدرجات الدمادي 
        3-  نوع المصدر اذا كان مجلد ( مصدر الصور التي سوف يتم معالجتها )
        4-  اختار المجلد الموجود الصور فيه للمعالجه
        5-  اشر على امر تخطي  عمليةاوامر فتح للتأكد بأن البرنامج سوف يفتح
      فقط الصور التي في المجلد المحدد
        6-  انوع المقصد وهو الصور التي تم معالجتها 
        7-  اختيار المجلد التي سوف يتم وضع الصور التي تم معالجتها
      وانقر موافق للتم  عملية المعالجة الاليه
  المهمة         الثالثة  انشاء رقيقة مصورات 
      فائدة الامر : اذا كان لديك مجلد موجود فيه مجوعة صور 
      تقدر بالامر هذا انك تضع ملف تجمع فيه كل الصور 
      الموجوده بالمجلد بملف يستعرضها جميعا وتقدر تطبعها                                    -----------------------                                                          ملف --->  آلي ---> رقيقة مصورات
      file--->automate---->contact sheet      1-  اختيار المجلد الموجود فيه الصور 
        2-  عرض وارتفاع المستند 
        3-  دقة الوضوع المستند
        4-  صيغة الالوان اذا  كانت الوان شاشه او الوان فرز
        5-  نوع الخط لكل مصغره لكتابة اسم الملف تحت كل صوره مصغره 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

* المهمة       الرابعة  تفريغ او تحرير الذاكره     الصوره تغني عن الشرح بس فيه ملاحظه بسيطه
      زي مااحنا عارفين ان الفوتوشوب  ياخذ حيز كبير في الذاكره RAM
      وهذي العمليه تحرر الذاكره  بس فيه عيب واحد انك ماراح تحصل 
      على تراجع بعد التنظيف وراح تضيع عليك اي شي سويت له نسخ او قص   المهمة       الخامسة   وضع صوره  بامتداد EPS & AI ضمن صوره والكتابة بالعربي

      كلنا نعرف ان كل اصدارات الفوتوشوب بعد الاصدار 
      الرابع لاتدعم الكتابة العربية هذه المهمة تفيدك 
      بالكتابه باذن الله وهي  بعد ماتكتب في برنامج
      الكوريل درو Corel Drow  تصدر الملف (export) 
      بامتداد EPS  او AI  اللي هو امتداد الستريتور
      تجي في برنامج الفوتوشوف وتفتح الملف اللي راح 
      تضع الكتابه اللي كتبتها في الكوريل درو ووضعها:
      ملف ---> وضع 
      FILE--->Place

      وتختار الملف اللي راح تحطه راح يكون محدد بالشكل 
      هذا اضغط انتر حتى تثبت الكتابة   المهمة السادسة  تصدير وحفظ ملف من نوع GIF    لتصدير صوره لامتداد GIF  مثل الصوره السابقة
    صوره ---> صيغة ---> الوان الشاشه RGB
    image--->mode--->RGB Color

    المرحلة التالية
    ملف ---> نقل ---> نقل GIF89a
    file---> export---> GIF89a    1-  لون الشفافيه يعني اللون الرصاصي ماراح يضهر بالمستعرض
      2-  اختر عدد الالوان المستخدمه بالصوره 
    (كل ماقلت الالوان صغر حجم الملف)
      3-  اشر على خيار تشابك اذا كانت الصوره غير مستخدمه للخلفيه
    وخيار التشابك يتم عرض الصوره قبل ان يتم نقل كامل معلوماتها.

 ****  تصدير صوره خلفيتها شفافه      **** 
    لحفظ صوره بامتداد GIF بدون خلفيه او تسمى شفافه...
    صوره ---> صيغه ---> الوان جدولية
    image--->mode---> indexd color

    وبعدها راح يظهر لك مربع حوار اجعل اعداداته كما هي واضغط موافق
    وبعدذلك صدرها بصيغة بصيغة GIF كالاتي ......

    ملف ---> نقل ---> نقل GIF89a
    file---> export---> GIF89a     اشر على الشافطه ( القطارة) واشفط اللون المراد ابعاده عن الصوره
    واخترت لون الخلفيه باللون الازرق وسوف تتحول  للون رمادي (افتراضي)
    وقائمة الالون السفلية تعبر عن الالوان المستخدمه في الصوره
    اذا اردت التراجع عن لون من الالوان المشفوطه  اضغط زر Ctrl واشفط 
    من الالوان في القائمه 
    وهذه الصوره بعد الغاء الخلفيه وجعلها شفافه   
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*المهمة       السابعة حفظ ملف من نوع JPEG

      فيه حالتين لحفظ الصوره بهذه الصيغه
      الاولى: اذا كانت مكونه من عدة ليرات (شفائف) 
      ملف ---> حفظ نسخه ---> واختر الامتداد JPEG
      FILE--->SAVE A COPY

      الثانية: اذا كانت لير واحد اي شفيفه واحده 
      مثل انواع الملفات الباقيه غير PSD
      تحفظ حفظ عادي 
      ويضهر لك مربع حوار بعد الحفظ بصيغة JPEG مثل هذا  1-  اختيار جودة الصوره كلما ارتفعت الجوده كلما اصبحت الصوره اوضح واكبر بالحجم
    وكلما قلت جودة الصوره كلما انخفظت الجوده كلما اصبحت الصوره اقل وضوح واقل حجم
      2-  الخط القاعدي هو الاكثر توافقا مع مستعرضات الويب 
    والقاعدة القصوى ليشت متوافقه مع كل المستعرضات ولكن الوانها افضل
    والتوالي تبدأبالعرض قبل ان يتم نقل كامل الملف المستخدم مثل خيار التشابك في GIF
 3- عدد مرات تصفية الصوره قبل اتمام نقل معلومات الصوره  
*

----------


## تينا

*مابنقدر نفهم عشان لونك الشين ده 
غيرو لينا عشان نستوعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلم يا غالي و واصل نحنا متابعين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*طلب من الشباب عايز برنامج شرح للدروس صوره وفيديو او صوره فقط (إلتقاط)
*

----------

